# Alaskan Noble Companion Dog.



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just seen these, never heard of them before. Apparently a breed in progress that at first look a bit scary, think its the eyes but really nice dogs with sound temperament. Think I like them from what I've read on FB.

Alaskan Noble Companion Dog - Home


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

OMDog! Crossbreeds!!!!!!!!! Actually multiple crossbreeds, actually........with that many crosses are they....are they....you know the "m" word?????

Been whinging for years that "somebody orta" breed a good pet dog as well as beautiful dogs (beauty being in the eyes of the beholder, of course). Don't tell me someone HAS!?!

Are they healthy?????????


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The website states health tests, temperament tests and fit for function are all parts of the breed standard with various certificates required pre breeding. Not sure what the foundation dogs were though, I tend to think there's Mal, Akita and GSD in them but could be wrong. They're def not 'Inuits' if they have Akita in them - replacing the Husky I'd imagine. 

From a couple of Mal breeders on FB who are well recognised in the US and have bred Mals with near solid coats of black and red over the years (similar to the white Mals) it would appear these other breeders have been approached by this kennel for stud work, due to trying to achieve a more dense colour. Their dogs have thrown pups with deep red and almost entirely black colouring and the kennel is keen to get a solid colour eventually - something of the sort anyway. 

The eyes against the coat colour is striking and I'd be a lot happier to see dogs that look similar to wolves rather than wolf hybrids which are quite common over there, goodness knows why. The YouTube vids show very nice dogs that seem good at a number of activities. Hopefully they will continue to use health tested dogs, with good temps and the two breeders approached also have gorgeous show dogs too but haven't as yet taken up the offer, probably because they want to keep their Mals pure. Goodness knows how they got the colourings they have as the only solid colour I've ever seen is white and didn't realise other solids were breed standard, unless if differs slightly over there.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I suppose they are nice enough mongrels if you like that sort of thing!
They are very good over in the states at making a slick website and inventing a breed!!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Interesting!  

I love the look of them myself. I would be a hypocrite to criticise new breeds as I have done a lot of research on Eurasiers and really like them. A new breed in itself. I still love the Eurasier.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Can you imagine the wolf comments you'd get or what all these numpty english people will do if they see the link  More unhealthy puppies.

I like the look of them, but their name not so keen. Companion makes it sound like they're happy to just lie about the house. But with the breeds suspected in them - I expect they'd climb the walls.



> The Alaskan Noble Companion Dog is an eclectic breed and the ultimate generalist. The ideal dog is capable of almost any kind of work including herding, carting, agility, obedience, lure coursing, tracking, mushing, therapy dog work, and some Schutzhund events. Individual dogs will excel in various areas, but the breed as a whole is capable of producing competitors in any of these areas. This is a low maintenance breed in the sense that it is robust and long-lived, but higher maintenance in the sense that it has an active mind and body that prefer to be occupied with problems to solve and experiencing life to the fullest which includes a keen observation style.
> 
> This breed is a good companion indoors and out. *The adult is not so high energy that it is bouncing off the walls of the house when left alone, but seldom is a 'couch potato' until well into old age (its later teen years).* He is capable of being an 'alert' dog that knows when something is worth paying attention to by directing your attention via voice and body posture. He is friendly enough to get along casually with other dogs. *Attempting to bite another dog is a disqualification.*
> 
> ...


How do they know it's a couch potato - if it can excel in so many areas I wouldn't expect it to lay about the house without being stimulated in some way.

Biting other dogs - really a disqualification? Is this a dog show? Nature vs Nurture argument here.

And as if they can be shown properly - they are after all mongrels and it does take a while to get new breeds recognised.

I'm not sure tbh - I think it's a bad idea.. I'm not against crossbreeds (evidently) but not sure this would be a brilliant mix to put out there.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah, but have you tried the Boxer Mad Basket Dog? 
or I can personally recommend the the German Hairy Nutter Shepherd? 
Both readily available for only £2,000,000 from a geezer in a motorway cafe near you......


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong in a group of people creating a 'new breed' after all humans have been doing this for 100's of years.
But I would be very cautious and want to do a lot of research into the breeds used to create the new breed and it's temperament and health.
I think as long as lessons are learned from the problems that have been created by using narrow gene pools, breeding for looks alone etc then why not?
My biggest concern would be that this is being done for money and corners are being cut rather than for the love of creating in the breeders eyes) the 'perfect' companion breed?

I often joke with my teenagers about creating the 'perfect' dog - sort of a joke recipe (but if someone with extensive knowledge of breeding and genetics with plenty of funds wants to do it then why not?)
Our recipe is   
1 teaspoon of terrier tenacity
2 cup of Maltese Playfullness
2 cups of Collie obedience
3 cups of Cavalier love
4 Cups of Labrador Bidablilty 

Obviously the breeds in our 'recipe' aren't compatible for a breeding programme due to size difference and health issues - so we'll leave breeding of existing and new breeds to those with the right levels of knowledge


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Malmum said:


> The website states health tests, temperament tests and fit for function are all parts of the breed standard with various certificates required pre breeding...


You'd think those things should be standard when breeding any dog, wouldn't you?

I like crossbreeds and mongrels and am all for diversifying gene pools to make happy, healthy family pets. I can't help but think, though, that anything that looks so wolf like is likely to end up coveted by the wrong sort of owners and being badly bred by the unscrupulous to meet that market.

Very striking appearance.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Omg wow! I want a black ANCD! I have a high content wolfdog and love the looks oh her but you just cant always get the training down pact with her lol. About the only stuff my wolf will do is Sit, Down (lay down), Roll Over, Wait (as is waiting till I give the command before taking food), Speak, Howl, Shake (give paw gee and haw meaning left and right), Shake Fur (comes in handy when its bath time), and the basic rules for mushing- Hike-Lets Go,Gee, Haw, Whoa, Hup-Hup (go faster), Easy. Working on other tricks but its coming slow due to a very hard headed wolf lol. The ANCD looks like a great dog and should fur sure hold the saying ''Looks like a wolf, Loves like a dog''.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

They are stunning but I would worry that some folk would want them for the wrong reasons i.e. simply for those stunning looks.

Also with so many Huskies and Mals now appearing in rescues (at least here in the UK) I can't help wishing prospective dog owners would look to them instead of possibly this new 'breed'.

That said, if all the dogs are going to be health tested and temperament tested, that has to be good.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have to say, nice looking dogs!


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> They are stunning but I would worry that some folk would want them for the wrong reasons i.e. simply for those stunning looks.
> 
> Also with so many Huskies and Mals now appearing in rescues (at least here in the UK) I can't help wishing prospective dog owners would look to them instead of possibly this new 'breed'.
> 
> That said, if all the dogs are going to be health tested and temperament tested, that has to be good.


Well here in the state of Delaware (USA) we don't see that many in shelters but then again I don't hang out there 24/7 to know everything that goes in and out. If only more folk would look into the breed(s) before adopting maybe there wouldn't be so many poor babies in shelters. I know when I got my wolf I thought I did all my homework on them but never guessed it would have been anything like this (I live with my parents still which makes it difficult).


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Well here in the state of Delaware (USA) we don't see that many in shelters but then again I don't hang out there 24/7 to know everything that goes in and out. If only more folk would look into the breed(s) before adopting maybe there wouldn't be so many poor babies in shelters. I know when I got my wolf I thought I did all my homework on them but never guessed it would have been anything like this (I live with my parents still which makes it difficult).


I cannot for the life of me comprehend why anyone is even vaguely interested in getting a 'wolf hybrid' (the rare ones that do actually exist  ). If you want a dog, get a dog, if you want a wolf well....they're a wild animal so tough.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Another wolf look alike. At least they are breeding from only throughly health tested and temperament stock. Unlike the British timber dogs, so suppose thats something at least.

Dont know how long they have been going, but if its not long how can they know they are long lived?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I cannot for the life of me comprehend why anyone is even vaguely interested in getting a 'wolf hybrid' (the rare ones that do actually exist  ). If you want a dog, get a dog, if you want a wolf well....they're a wild animal so tough.


I do tend to agree with this 

I absolutely love the sheer power and beauty of Wolves and will watch them for hours on TV. I would really like one day to visit some in the UK that are in captivity.

However, I don't believe they should be pets, and I would never dream of trying to own a 'wolf hybrid'. Frankly I find 'normal' dogs complex enough for my limited skills


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I cannot for the life of me comprehend why anyone is even vaguely interested in getting a 'wolf hybrid' (the rare ones that do actually exist  ). If you want a dog, get a dog, if you want a wolf well....they're a wild animal so tough.


Well Phoolf, My family has always been into helping wildlife and took in many many wild animals. From animals that just showed up on our doorstep to ones we found hurt, we took them in. When I got my wolf she was tied up outside by a small rope with no food nor water. The lady that had her didn't know what she had gotten into so that's what she did with her. We have always been with the native american's as well and been around and loved many wolves and wolfdogs. Also I don't look at it as a pet so much as a companion, a member of our family. I am honored to have this animal that the Lord has made in our life tho at times it is tough, she still fills me with so much love. (BTW to all who don't believe and think its just another wolf look alike, my family is old friends with a animal rehabilitator who had many wolves and wolfdogs indeed confirmed she is mostly wolf). Also they are not that rare at all around here. So dose anyone have a problem with my family rescuing a animal who would have been put down in a shelter?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

valpuppy8059 said:


> Well Phoolf, My family has always been into helping wildlife and took in many many wild animals. From animals that just showed up on our doorstep to ones we found hurt, we took them in. When I got my wolf she was tied up outside by a small rope with no food nor water. The lady that had her didn't know what she had gotten into so that's what she did with her. We have always been with the native american's as well and been around and loved many wolves and wolfdogs. Also I don't look at it as a pet so much as a companion, a member of our family. I am honored to have this animal that the Lord has made in our life tho at times it is tough, she still fills me with so much love. (BTW to all who don't believe and think its just another wolf look alike, my family is old friends with a animal rehabilitator who had many wolves and wolfdogs indeed confirmed she is mostly wolf). Also they are not that rare at all around here. So dose anyone have a problem with my family rescuing a animal who would have been put down in a shelter?


Why would a 'wild' animal be handed to a shelter in the first place


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Why would a 'wild' animal be handed to a shelter in the first place


Cause if its born into a family kept as a 'pet' treated like a dog, it just goes to the shelter. Its not like I bred the animals or told the breeders to breed them nor did I take the animal from the wild, the parents and grandparents and great-great-great grandparents have all been kept and handled like a dog and they only breed the nicest pups so there's less and less 'wild' in them. Now if you don't mind, If you just still cant understand why a person like me would keep my baby girl, just don't say no more about this. I'm so sick of always telling the same story to folk like you and still getting bashed. I feel I'm doing my part in helping wildlife and animals and that's what matters. Sorry if I sound rude but I do hope you understand... :thumbup:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmmm....this looks like a BSD/Malamute cross to me , I have a theory too about eye colour , the darker the eye the better the temperament , I have no idea why the two things would be linked but that's been my experience.

At the moment this 'breed's characteristics seem to be based on just a handful of dogs, I think many more generations will need to be bred before generalised statements can be made about the breed as a whole , I know individual Malamutes, Akitas and BSD that could be described as 'Noble Companions' yet their breeds typical temperament can be rather more challenging !


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Well whatever the cross of dogs may be, it is very nice looking! lol.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't have a problem with your dog in particular as she had no home anyway but having seen a programme on how some wolf hybrids up end being caged in a back yard because some retain more wolf qualities than others I think its cruel to even take that chance with breeding them in the first place. Some were pacing back and forth, obviously very distressed at their inprisonment, in fact the programme made me cry it was so upsetting. Wolves are born to be wild not kept as pets so as an owner can claim to have a 'wolf dog' in the family. This isn't a knock at you Val as I know its not a rare occurrence in the US its just something that doesn't sit comfortably with me. 

As for the darker the eye the better the temperament - LOL - all red Mals have light eyes and I have two with wonderful temperaments, that sounds as fictitious as the old adage 'Red Mals are more hyperactive than other colours' and has absolutely no bearing on temperament, trainability or health at all. Thankfully that is now very much a saying of the past since the reds have become more popular and are proving that old wives tale to be ludicrous. One of the most striking features of my two are the eyes IMO, it sets them apart from the very average, mundane brown.


----------



## valpuppy8059 (May 6, 2012)

Malmum said:


> I don't have a problem with your dog in particular as she had no home anyway but having seen a programme on how some wolf hybrids up end being caged in a back yard because some retain more wolf qualities than others I think its cruel to even take that chance with breeding them in the first place. Some were pacing back and forth, obviously very distressed at their inprisonment, in fact the programme made me cry it was so upsetting. Wolves are born to be wild not kept as pets so as an owner can claim to have a 'wolf dog' in the family. This isn't a knock at you Val as I know its not a rare occurrence in the US its just something that doesn't sit comfortably with me.
> 
> As for the darker the eye the better the temperament - LOL - all red Mals have light eyes and I have two with wonderful temperaments, that sounds as fictitious as the old adage 'Red Mals are more hyperactive than other colours' and has absolutely no bearing on temperament, trainability or health at all. Thankfully that is now very much a saying of the past since the reds have become more popular and are proving that old wives tale to be ludicrous. One of the most striking features of my two are the eyes IMO, it sets them apart from the very average, mundane brown.


Yea I know! So many poor wolves any wolfdogs end up in a cage or so on, its very upsetting to me as well. Thats why I saved mine so she didn't end up like that. I cry to when I see stuff like that and wild animals. My baby girl is inside treated about like a dog. I pretty much take her everywhere with me, if I leave her alone she starts howling till I return. Mals and huskies are so awesome! I just love all the colors in fur and eyes. I used to have a red husky when I was about 12 that we got from a shelter till my step dad hit her and she bit his hand so he took her back to the shelter >.< Btw, are yours just kept as house pets or do you do any sort of mushing? Jw...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The Mals are pets, although I would have loved for them to be worked they don't have the hips for it - one having had two hip replacements. I think Marty could have probably been worked but now has hypothyroidism (pretty common in the breed) and wouldn't cope with all that exercise. Kali is super fit at the moment, probably fitter than she's ever been but it's not easy trying to get a Mal to pull all on it's own, you really need at least another experienced worker to egg them on.

I would love for my next Mal to be worked by experienced musher's, I know a few who do so regularly although not local to me. I hope with the people I know now that my next Mal will be fit for function and not just a pet. Although my pets have full lives I love seeing them worked as that is the ultimate full life IMO.


----------



## Robert Orlando (Dec 9, 2015)

Bijou said:


> Hmmmm....this looks like a BSD/Malamute cross to me , I have a theory too about eye colour , the darker the eye the better the temperament , I have no idea why the two things would be linked but that's been my experience.
> 
> At the moment this 'breed's characteristics seem to be based on just a handful of dogs, I think many more generations will need to be bred before generalised statements can be made about the breed as a whole , I know individual Malamutes, Akitas and BSD that could be described as 'Noble Companions' yet their breeds typical temperament can be rather more challenging !


I have an alaskan noble companion dog and she is 5 months old and can already sit stay lay down and is very well behaved as long as she gets her daily exercise. She will even go off leash( in a safe area). She catches on so fast with her training and is very intelligent. I couldn't be more happy with her.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Have a look at this http://www.buckhorntamaskan.com/alaskannoble.htm

I find it interesting that the last paragraph is "Rook is now 4 years old. He is very attached to me and a very shy towards others. He can not be left unattended inside the home as he can become very destructive if contained. Please note, the ANCD is not a breed for the novice dog owner. Experience with other northern breeds recommended if looking to own an ANCD"

Whereas the official website states "This breed is a good companion indoors and out. The adult is not so high energy that it is bouncing off the walls of the house when left alone, but seldom is a 'couch potato' until well into old age (its later teen years)."

It worries me that these will end up abandoned or abused, as seems to happen to so many other Northern breeds once people get over the "he's so pretty" and realise that they are a full time commitment


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Tazer (Jan 1, 2015)

There maybe question marks over whether or not the breed founder is being honest about the lack of wolfdog in their breeding dogs. 
There are apparently breeders of wolfdogs claiming to have supplied her dogs that have been used in her project. 
Their is at least one owner who's dog tested positive for wolf content, which as wolfdog ownership is restricted/banned where they are, could have serious consequences. 
People have reported to have found the breed founder sometimes unwilling to disclose the breed heritage of some of their dogs when questioned. 
Individual dogs with very shy/nervous temperament being sold to owners who weren't expecting/prepared for such. 

Apart from the owner who had their dog tested, the rest could be true, it could be sh*t stirring rumour, my experience with others in the wolf alike breeds has made me incredibly suspicious, sometimes downright in trusting of any claims breeders of these types of dogs make. To the point if one suggested the sky were blue, I'd have to have it independently verified.


----------



## Tara Banghart (Nov 19, 2021)

.


catz4m8z said:


> I suppose they are nice enough mongrels if you like that sort of thing!
> They are very good over in the states at making a slick website and inventing a breed!!


Yes because all the currently recognized breeds weren't "created" they just poofed into existence right? How exactly do you think new breeds are introduced into the world? Someone wanted a specific type of dog with specific traits and purpose and began to develop it. What is so wrong with that? Not to mention every purebred out there is, technically speaking, a mongrel as you put it. Since, you know, more than one breed in their history went into creating them..... The golden retriever for instance. "The breed was developed by *crossing a Retriever with a Water Spaniel*, then crossing their offspring with Bloodhounds, Irish Setters, the St. John's Water Dog, and other Retrievers. Golden Retrievers were first shown in 1908, at the U.K.'s Crystal Palace." Is that not a "mongrel" then?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow this a very old thread...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

That was a friendly first post :Bored


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Wow this a very old thread...


 Weird seeing such an old thread - there are hardly any names that are recognisable.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tara Banghart said:


> .
> 
> Yes because all the currently recognized breeds weren't "created" they just poofed into existence right? How exactly do you think new breeds are introduced into the world? Someone wanted a specific type of dog with specific traits and purpose and began to develop it. What is so wrong with that? Not to mention every purebred out there is, technically speaking, a mongrel as you put it. Since, you know, more than one breed in their history went into creating them..... The golden retriever for instance. "The breed was developed by *crossing a Retriever with a Water Spaniel*, then crossing their offspring with Bloodhounds, Irish Setters, the St. John's Water Dog, and other Retrievers. Golden Retrievers were first shown in 1908, at the U.K.'s Crystal Palace." Is that not a "mongrel" then?


Not sure why a comment on a thread made years ago has bothered you so much, but welcome to the forum, do you have an ANCD?

If so it's best to start a new thread about them.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive just been attacked on a zombie thread......:Wideyed


attacked from beyond the grave!!!!:Nailbiting



:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------

